# redington pier



## kenny g (Mar 6, 2005)

hi i am on vacation in clearwater in sep could anyone tell me how to fish redington pier ie  what bait to use which tackle and the best method to catch fish thanks a lot. also when is the best time to fish.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

see this post from me earlier in the year:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13557

Don't know whats lurking around there now, but it was hopping the day I went. The Snook were all down at the end, Spanishg from 1/2 to 3/4 way down the pier, and the small stuff 1/2 and in towards the shore. 

I think there is a small tackle shop across the street if I remember correctly. You might want to stop in and ask what's biting right now.

PM Sandcasting, as I think he is familiar with the area! 

Dixie


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

the snook haven't migrated to the beaches yet. they are around the mangroves for the winter and in the deep canals around the boat docks. the water is still a little cool for the spanish, we had too many late season cold fronts. but, the whitebait is starting to get here, and the spanish can't be far behind. there might be some trout under the lights at night, and there should be sheepshead hanging around all of the pilings. dixie is right about the tackle shop, dogfish tackle is right across the street.


----------



## kenny g (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks a lot,realy looking forward to it. :


----------



## kenny g (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks a lot,realy looking forward to it.


----------

